# Mavericks sign Carlisle to five-year extension



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> DALLAS (AP) — The Mavericks have signed coach Rick Carlisle to a five-year contract extension that could keep the franchise leader in victories in Dallas until at least 2022.
> 
> A person with knowledge of the deal says Carlisle is getting a five-year, $35 million extension that will kick in after the team option year in 2016-17. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because contract terms weren't released.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/11/05/mavs-sign-carlisle-to-five-year-extension.ap/?iref:nba:story_page:trending


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

That's good news. With their roster constantly reshuffling, Dallas needs consistency somewhere.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the better coaches in the league. Well-deserved, though he may be in for some rough years ahead.


----------

